# خرائط منازل مساحة 150 متر (واجهة 7.5متر وعمق20 )



## s_alarby (21 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن خرائط منازل مساحة 150 متر (واجهة 7.5متر وعمق20 ) وتكون غرفة نوم كبيرة وغرفة نوم اطفال وهول وغرفة ضيوف ومطبخ 
وشكرا


----------



## م.ام علي (22 مارس 2012)

اخي العزيز
ممكن البي طلبك خلال يومين او ثلاث
لكن من الصعب ان يوكن في الطابق الارضي غرفتين لضيق المساحة
سوف ارسم لك مخطط من طابقين


----------



## م.ام علي (25 مارس 2012)

*رد*

هذه خريطه منزل مثل ما طلبت اخي العزيزتجدها في الملف المرفقاتمنى تعجبك


----------



## roelion (3 أبريل 2012)

الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## vendeeta (8 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يوفقك و تحصل عليها ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو الخطاب (27 أبريل 2012)

اخوي الغالي على اي برنامج افتح الملف ارجو الرد


----------



## مصطفى الكتلوني (27 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوان ممكن خرائط منزل 12,5 م واجهة وعمق 10 م ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## reda.mm2012 (28 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى الكتلوني (8 مايو 2012)

الاخت ام علي ممكن خريطة منزل 12,5 ×10 عمق مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.ام علي (9 مايو 2012)

ابو الخطاب قال:


> اخوي الغالي على اي برنامج افتح الملف ارجو الرد


اول شي تفك الضغط ببرامج فك الضغط
والملف هو اوتوكاد
لازم يتوفر عندك برنامج اوتوكاد نسخة 2009 فما فوق


----------



## م.ام علي (9 مايو 2012)

مصطفى الكتلوني قال:


> الاخت ام علي ممكن خريطة منزل 12,5 ×10 عمق مع جزيل الشكر



اخي العزيز ماهي مواصفات القطعة
هل هي ركنية؟؟؟


----------



## وفاء حسون (30 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوان عندي بعض الاسئلة تخص خرائط البيوت 

عندي بيت بناء قديم واريد ان اضيف له بناء حديث للبيت (اضافة بناء للمطبخ وغرفة االضيوف )هل يمكن ان يكون ارتفاع البناء الجديد اعلى من القديم بحيث لايوثر على البيت وممكن خريطة لاضافة بناء للبيت واجهة 8× 25 وما هي المواد التي تعوض عن استخدام البورك واقل منه كلفة


----------



## احمد الكعبي (3 سبتمبر 2012)

تصاميم روعة تسلن الايادي بس حبي محتاج خرائط 200 متر الواجهة عشرة والنزال20


----------



## s_alarby (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شششششككككككككرررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## thaeralsadh (12 سبتمبر 2012)

لا ليست ركنية العرض 7.5 * نزال 20


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## abbas 76 (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## bilamilo10 (4 فبراير 2013)

وشكرا


----------



## agaaaas (22 فبراير 2013)

الله يرحم الوالدين


----------



## as9533 (23 فبراير 2013)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## midoo_m86 (22 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bech bech (16 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته واتمنى التوفيق لجميع العضاء والمشرفين في هذا المنتدى
أريد المشاركة ببعض المواضيع ولكن لاأعرف الطريقة من يعرف الطريقة يرسلها إلي
وإنشاء الله سأشارك ببعض المواضيع
مشكو......................رين


----------

